# Chiu Hua Dancer



## tnyr5 (Dec 2, 2014)

won't be long now


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2014)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2014)

That is a good one


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2014)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2014)

Going to be good!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Big plant! First time blooming?


----------



## phraggy (Dec 3, 2014)

This looks like it's going to be a fantastic bloom. I'm sure you will post when fully opened.

Ed


----------



## troy (Dec 3, 2014)

Excellent growing, anxiously patiently awaiting for the blooms to open lol..m I love chiu hua, I have one in a buddys greenhouse waiting to pick up. Do you grow this bright? Cool nights right now?


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh, and I just wrote that I wanted a Chiu Hua Dancer on my wishlist the other day! You tempter! I'm extremely jealous, just so you know. I haven't seen this cross for sale anywhere in the EU. I hope it'll make its way here eventually.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 3, 2014)

Boy, when you guys want attention...
Let's see, I got it from Little Brook Orchids (for future reference, most of my plants come from the nurseries within driving distance of me.) & yes, first time bloom(3 flowers), huge plant. I was actually there today & they have another one in spike. I bought mine a few weeks before it spiked, so I can't take credit for it. 
Can't really give you any culture info that you haven't heard to be honest. I'm growing it with the rest of the multis but out near the edge where there's less light. The weather is cool here and so are all the local greenhouses.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice CHD. What is the leaf span?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 3, 2014)

About 30"


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 4, 2014)

It will certainly fade some as it opens, but it looks like it's going to be very dark.


----------



## troy (Dec 4, 2014)

That bud looks small for a chiu hua


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 5, 2014)

Oooh, so exciting! This is such a beautiful cross!



troy said:


> That bud looks small for a chiu hua


Really? How big do they usually get?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2014)

The buds look normal to me. I would suggest not clipping the spike too tightly, it could interfer with spike elongation. Making for a very short stem.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 5, 2014)

Rick, I thought of that; the clips are attached to the wire spike, which holds them open in the position you see. The stem is just sitting loosely in the open space.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2014)

It may be the perspective, but the buds look like they are so heavy they will break the stem at the clip.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 5, 2014)

It's just an optical illusion. I do have a question, though. Will vigorous airflow shorten the petals?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2014)

Nervous parent!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, it doesn't help that you guys have me convinced that every bump, blemish, blister, and bent stem is an outbreak of the plague!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 6, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> Well, it doesn't help that you guys have me convinced that every bump, blemish, blister, and bent stem is an outbreak of the plague!


:rollhappy:

I think this place is unhealthy for first time Chiu Hua Dancer owners.

About the question you asked (this will be like a blind leading another blind); I don't think the petal length will be affected unless you put the plant directly in front of the fan (and probably have the fan set to "jet engine"), but lets wait for the more knowledgeable people to arrive. 


Btw, can you tell it to speed things up a bit? I want to see it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> It's just an optical illusion. I do have a question, though. Will vigorous airflow shorten the petals?



I seem to think that had something to do with my sandies and short petals.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 9, 2014)

getting there


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh my god light it on fire!!! J.k., thats nice!!! I love this cross from my experience keeping the humidity around 70 °/. And keeping ur nights cool will lengthen yur bloom life and help lengthen the pedals


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice. You should make a stop/action sequence video of the opening!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 9, 2014)

That's....beyond my level of patience lol.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 10, 2014)

Oooh... Looks promising. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> That's....beyond my level of patience lol.



They have these camera units now-like $60, that does that. Kelly's korner was selling them. I will get one after I stop buying plants!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 11, 2014)

first look at the dorsal


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2014)

Paph porn!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lol, so what are "good" flower dimensions for this hybrid?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 12, 2014)

Welp, here it is. I really hope the petals learn to twirl more on the next blooming. Pouch is a little wonky too. Great color, though. Not sure if the petals are done growing yet... NS: 5.8cm x 26.5cm, Petals: 1.1cm x 25cm, Dorsal 2.6cm x 6cm


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 12, 2014)

Is it possible to see a picture of it in daylight? And my guess is that the petals might twirl some after the flowers have been open for a while (the petals on my MK twisted quite nicely after being almost straight when the flowers were recently opened).


----------



## Justin (Dec 13, 2014)

they will still twist up...awesome plant for sure!


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 13, 2014)

I would love to get one of these, just dont know if I can spare the bench space ;-)

Tyler

Ps. Beautiful plant BTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eaborne (Dec 13, 2014)

Much better color on yours!


----------



## Trithor (Dec 14, 2014)

I have been visiting this thread every few days to check up on progress. This morning was a bit like Christmas! 
Lovely colour, not done opening and maturing yet. Very good potential. Congratulations.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree with Gary, great potential. See, what a great surprise that can come from "small buds"!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, I never said _these_ buds were tiny lol. But it is interesting to note that I picked the plant with the thinnest leaves that was there. I'll explain why when I get home from my weekend trip.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 15, 2014)

Whew, just got home. The petals did twirl up as many of you predicted. Flowers got a little bigger, too. Ns:28.1 cm, petals 1.2 x 26cm, dorsal width 2.7cm


----------



## phraggy (Dec 16, 2014)

Jelousy has never been a weak point for me until......

Ed


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 16, 2014)

If it makes you feel any better, I tripped, fell into my orchids, and broke one of the buds.
Anyway, here's the finished product.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 16, 2014)

It doesn't make me feel any better. I never had any doubts or concerns about your bud formation. Turned out to be a really nice one. You should be very proud of CHD. Don't sweat the bud, grown well and you will have plenty more.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I tripped, fell into my orchids, and broke one of the buds.


Yes, hahahha! oke:
Dude!? That sucks, at least it kept 2 blooms. Be careful, there are enough factors working against us Paph growers.


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks great! I've never seen this hybrid before, very interesting flower.



tnyr5 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I tripped, fell into my orchids, and broke one of the buds.
> Anyway, here's the finished product.



Ouch! I knocked my Paph parishii off the windowsill earlier this week. I had repotted it just a few weeks ago, it had already produced four new, thick roots. After it fell, the plant was out off the pot, three of those new roots were broken off and all but three leaves were also broken (it's a two growth plant that had four leaves on each growth). Oh well, at least it gave me an excuse to buy another one...


----------



## Justin (Dec 18, 2014)

beautiful. looksl like the plant already has a nice new growth to flower again in another couple years.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 18, 2014)

Hamlet said:


> Looks great! I've never seen this hybrid before, very interesting flower.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! I knocked my Paph parishii off the windowsill earlier this week. I had repotted it just a few weeks ago, it had already produced four new, thick roots. After it fell, the plant was out off the pot, three of those new roots were broken off and all but three leaves were also broken (it's a two growth plant that had four leaves on each growth). Oh well, at least it gave me an excuse to buy another one...


Ouch! I hate when that happens, and for some reason, I seem to have my chosen victims since it's always the same Paphs I manage to knock down...


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 18, 2014)

Justin said:


> beautiful. looksl like the plant already has a nice new growth to flower again in another couple years.



Oh, no, we run on a schedule here. He has exactly 400 days to re-bloom or it's the heap for him! I keep a copy of the schedule and a picture of the trash can next to the growing area just in case they doubt me.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 20, 2014)

A little perspective, since yammering about dimensions doesn't cut it.


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2014)

I love it and I'm not even a multi person. That big, red nose is perfect
for the holidays...or any time actually. CHD has beautiful curled petals
that always attract attention. Goooood job!

Therese, there's got to be some plants with bad juju. I knock the same one off every
time I drag the hose by it. Poor thing.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Welp, I'm getting ready to remove these flowers so the plant can focus on growing. Seems a pity to waste this pollen, though.


----------

